# Stock gas tank to ATl Fuel Cell, Fuel pump,ETC???



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:confused I have a Atl Fuel cell with bladder and all the good Stuff. it will be placed in the spare tire well. I need to Know What does it need for a fuel pump.pressure regulator? return lines etc? Never really worked on a car this new. smal block chevys no problem bit this ls2 has Got me a little Confused!! This new/ stuff is getting harder for me,53yrs old but still like to Drive fast cars!! Can any body help and point me in the right direction or give a list of things or people ?? arty:arty:arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try Team SCSS or just SCSS here in California. They ran a custom fuel cell on a GTO, they can point you in the right direction. You may need to run a aftermarket fuel rale or adapter, the fuel pressure regulator will have ports to run the return system.


----------

